# Hippy Hippy Shakes all gone...



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Anyone notice the fix in the R4 chassis? Axles are still loose in the holes as before, back end shakes are gone. 

AW actually made an obviously deliberate modification.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'm gonna ask a dumb question. Is this the release before the current Ultra G release? If so I'll look into it. I've been tuning some JL / AW Tuff Ones for an upcoming race at my home. Randy.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

If Swamper is referring to the Thunderjets, R4 is the Ultra G's.

Swamper, you may want to remove the magnet to be sure your chassis is smooth. I removed my neo-dots and the chassis did have a little wobble, caused by out-of-round rims. Quickly replaced them, now it runs smooth.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Actually I have a thread going on about the issue at my place.

dlw I'm on a roll with 'em...still haven't taken a body off, only put on better rears tires and trued the fronts and they keep gettin' better (maybe I should oil 'em too, come to think of it :lol: ).
I gots an old KF dyno I set up for HO, I'll see how they do on that :dude:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Good problem solving Gene...*

I would have never picked up on the axle splines hitting the chassis...
Clever.. Very clever...
And BTW, what is in the picture above this post?
A chassis barometer? :lol: (Excuse my sarcasm... It's meant as a joke)
Actually that is the strangest chassis dyno that I have seen...
Please explain its operation to this poor ignorant racer...


Scott


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*'Tanks Gene*

Great stuff ya wiley 'Gator!  

The brunt of which is "clearancing", and assume nothing... FUNDAMENTALS!

Quite a few nuggets in there Gene. The difference between loaded and unloaded clearance is a factor often overlooked. As a tuner clearancing is not a given... it's your duty.

Thanks for taking the time and sharing. Yer site's a kick cuz it always has valuable intel and choice tidbits. :thumbsup:

Never did like those axles myself. They look like sumthin' that was extruded from my grandyuns playdough machine using the star attachment!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks for the kudos guys!  


Bill, LMAO....Playdough axles....too funny!

Scott, the dyno is an old 1/32 tool from way back. 

I got turned onto it by a big name racer...it's what he uses all the time. (ok...it was slotking :jest: ). 

I'll do a write-up on it later, with pics and I think I can post flash movies on my board, I have a couple vids of cars running on it.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

An easy fix to the axle-splines clearance problem is to replace the AW axles with NOS Afx-MT or Aurora G+ rear axles. the splines aren't as pronounced, and those axles are slightly thicker than AW axles, so they'll fill the hole better, cutting down on slop, without contacting the underside above the axle.


----------

